# Klimaanlage ?



## M66MARSCH66 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi ist leider nur ein frage bis jetzt werde es aber mal versuchen wenn mein neues Sys da ist ( mit dem alten )

Hab hier so eine Standklimaanlage die ungefäir vorne 30cm x 15cm schöne kalte luft rausbustet.

Ich dacht das ich da einen tunnel baue luftdicht zur front 
des PC gehäuses. Also starker kalter wind blässt mit guter kraft durchs gehäuse.

Frage ist: Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht gibts da ergebnisse oder sowas ?


Mfg


----------



## Dr.House (31. Mai 2008)

Es sollte funktionieren. Am besten mit ner Wakü(Radi davor halten)

Mach einfach die Seitentür auf und stell die Klimaanlage direkt dran und dann benchen.


----------



## darkniz (31. Mai 2008)

Es kommt darauf an, wie kalt die Luft ist, die aus der Klimaanlage kommt. Ich konnte meine CPU 50-60 MHz und die GPU ~30 MHz höher takten, als ich die Umgebungstemperatur von 20°C auf ~5°C gesenkt habe. Ich hatte den PC mit der offenen Seitenwand nach draußen auf Fensterbrett gestellt, als es draußen noch kühler war. Mein gesamter PC wurde Luftgekühlt.

Also ich würde die Klimaanlage von der Seite ins Gehäuse pusten lassen, dadurch wird die CPU, der Ram, das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte gekühlt und damit könntest du etwas mehr Leistung aus dem System rausholen, das muss aber nicht sein. Das musst du ausprobieren, ob es bei deinem System auch möglich ist, durch absenken der Temperatur höhere Taktraten zu erreichen.


----------



## Kovsk (31. Mai 2008)

Du solltest nur beachten, das die Anlage net zu klate Luft schickt, und du Kondeswasserbildung im Case hast. Sonst ist das an sich kein Problem.


----------



## niLe (31. Mai 2008)

> Du solltest nur beachten, das die Anlage net zu klate Luft schickt, und du Kondeswasserbildung im Case hast.



Wenn du deinen PC nach draußen stellst, bildet sich auch kein Kondenswasser und hier wird sich auch keines bilden. Dadurch, dass der gesamte PC Innenraum gekühlt wird, kann odrt auhc nichts kondensieren...das passiert nur, wenn die Umgebungsluft wärmer als das gekühlte ist (wie es bei Kokü, Chiller, etc.. der Fall ist).

Es könnte sich maximal Kondenswasser an der Außenseite des Gehäuses bilden


----------



## Kovsk (31. Mai 2008)

Nicht ganz korrekt. Ich bezog mich vorallem auf die Benutzung einer Wakü. Und wo sich selbst mir Air sehr gerne Kondes bildet, wäre an der Backplate der Graka oder hinter der CPU. Wo die Kalte und warme Luft aufeinander treffen.


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2008)

Aber doch nicht wenn die Umgebungstemperatur unter der Temperatur der Komponenten liegt? Also bei LuKü. Wenn bei einer WaKü das Wasser kälter ist als die Umgebungstemperatur ist es klar, dass sich Kondenswasser bilden kann 

mfg


----------



## niLe (31. Mai 2008)

Hätte er eine WaKü wäre es unsinnig, die Luft durch das Gehäuse zu leiten und nicht durch den Radiator.



> Und wo sich selbst mir Air sehr gerne Kondes bildet, wäre an der Backplate der Graka oder hinter der CPU. Wo die Kalte und warme Luft aufeinander treffen.



An der Backplate der Graka und hinterm Mobo ist doch genau so kalte Luft wie überall im Gehäuse. Das die CPU/GPU an der Stelle heizt ist doch völlig egal..


----------



## Kovsk (31. Mai 2008)

Das sind wie gesagt die einzigen stellen wo Gefahr darauf besteht. Ich habe doch nie gesagt, das da welches ensteht, oder irre ich mich. 
Ich habe mir überigens den Aufbau anfangs etwas anders vorgestellt, deshalb kam ich zu dem schnellen Schluss


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (31. Mai 2008)

Naja genau deswegen wollte ich das erst mit meinen alten system testen.

Kann aber leider noch ein bisschen dauern dann kommen bilder 

Mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Mai 2008)

Die Luft aus der Klimaanlage ist extrem Trocken,weil das Wasser schon in der Klimaanlage durch die Abkühlung und der damit einhergehenden herabsetzung des Taupunktes kondensiert.
Wenn also ausschließlich die Luft aus der Klimanlage ohne beimischung der Umgebungsluft zur Kühlung benutzt wird ist das Risiko von Kondenswasser ziemlich niedrig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Mai 2008)

Vor allem möchte ich den Tunnel sehen, mit der du die frische Brise ins Gehäuse bringst


----------

